# Weave pole sending?



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been trying to send my dog down the weave poles independently, but he will only go if I run along with him or take a lead out. When I send him independently he won't move, so I usually have to push him through the whole thing. How can I make him weave alone without me being next to him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

YOu using a throw toy?

You using a clicker?

Another example of how the clicker is better 

Take away all but 2 or 3 poles (pluck the other upright off and put somewhere else)

You need to get near the poles and click your dog's movement towards the poles, then a proper entry, then doing the 3. You want to click the OFFERING to get/go into the poles. And you want the toy (or tossed treats) to be the reward.

If you want to back off a bit... here's a video showing me with the poles and clicker when Glory was just learning. She was just a puppy so I didn't really want speed, but watch her trying to figure out how to earn the click/treat.

This is just entries at around 1 min.





 
This has instructor talking about the training...2 months later Really LISTEN to what she's saying and why. Shows why clickers really help with the dog offering and MOVING so you can reward.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you watched Susan Garrentt's 2x2 weave pole dvd? I would highly recommend this since the first thing you learn is "sending" your dogs through the poles. Is your dog an adult dog? I would not recommend training weaves until they are at least 1 - 1.5 years old. Here is Jerry Lee learning the 2x2 weaves.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Belinda has really beautiful weavers for sure! Some of the full course practices she's posted have really shown this off. In fact, her sends into the weave poles has caused me to recently revisit weaving. I do suggest checking out SG's 2x2 DVD if you don't have it, as distance work is built into the weaving from the beginning. Here's our work revisiting this:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's the video I was thinking of from kbella999. Check out those most excellent weave sends!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Willy. Pimg has some awesome weave pole entries in that video. I will occasionally go back to just one set of 2x2's and play the game with Rusti and Jerry Lee. They love it.



wildo said:


> Belinda has really beautiful weavers for sure! Some of the full course practices she's posted have really shown this off. In fact, her sends into the weave poles has caused me to recently revisit weaving. I do suggest checking out SG's 2x2 DVD if you don't have it, as distance work is built into the weaving from the beginning. Here's our work revisiting this:
> 
> Weaves 8-5-2012 - YouTube


----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will work on my entries!


----------

